# merida scultura comp 903 2013 in tan



## RAYMOND (21 Apr 2014)

Saw a lovely looking bike at parkrun this week,looked it up online and cant find 1 anywhere, Its a 2013 model.
just love the frame and colour...anyone have 1 or know where I can acquire 1.
Looked at the merida site and several bike stores..they don't have any.
Looks like my best shot is to find a owner and persuade them to give(sell me theres


----------



## Dangermouse (22 Apr 2014)

Lots on the bay..........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MERIDA-SC...01827?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item258b244c63


----------



## Mike! (22 Apr 2014)

As above, ebay probably the best option. I have the 905 and love it :-)


----------

